# Cheap way to feed B dubia Roaches?? food for my T food?? how to water them? cheaply



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I got a roach colony for my Ts.. and dont have any water supply.. they eat cricket water like instantly.. its all gone!!!'
should I split up colony so adults are seperate or leave them togeater??
what to water /feed them??

MY Ts are hungry !! gotta feed roaches right!
right now they eat cat food/dog food/ potatoes


----------



## Crysta (Nov 2, 2011)

Roaches like left over food.... they love oranges and apples which is good to hydrate them with. they like fishfood too if you want to provide a protien. Vegetables left over and stuff from supper go into the been as well. 

Yum


----------



## Midknight xrs (Nov 2, 2011)

celery, carrots are a good water source and are pretty cheap.  oranges and fruits get pricey but work very well. use those and feed them every 4 days and you should be fine unless you have a large roach population, then feed them when you feel it is necessary.


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 2, 2011)

Non-medicated chick starter mash as regular every day feed.  5lb bag for $5 at the local farm supply store.  Make sure it's chick mash for baby chickens, not chicken feed for adults, or laying mash.  Chick starter mash is low calcium so good for inverts.  I keep a dish in there and fill it when it's empty.  Feed veggie scraps when you have them.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Nov 2, 2011)

You can either buy roach chow online (just google it) or use crushed up dog/cat food to feed. I use water crystals to hydrate and they're usually cheaper to buy online. Make sure you have egg trays too from them to hide in and that way when they poop it goes down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 3, 2011)

how do you get water crystals??? are they cheap?? I use egg cartons & feed them dog./ cat food.. no water source right now they seem to be going strong though
I give them cricket water every 3 days but its too expensisive!!!


----------



## hamhock 74 (Nov 3, 2011)

Veggie scraps, wash the ends, stalks, leaves etc. of fruits and vegetables you don't eat and give it to 'em, the closest thing to free food and less going to waste !


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Nov 3, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> how do you get water crystals??? are they cheap?? I use egg cartons & feed them dog./ cat food.. no water source right now they seem to be going strong though
> I give them cricket water every 3 days but its too expensisive!!!




You can get them online. And yes they're cheap. Typically less than $20 for a whole bunch that lasts forever.


----------



## Popsmoke63B (Nov 3, 2011)

Use water gel for water source. I keep my own mix of "roach chow" in at all times, (ground up dry cat food, cheap bran flakes, goldfish food, and oatmeal), every other day i put part of a potato, apple, carrot, etc... in there. There are incredibly easy to feed on the cheap! If you want them to breed, put in an orange slice every now and then.


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 3, 2011)

I used fruit and veggie scraps and FREE samples of natural cat food from the pet store.  The free samples are a perfect size to keep on hand for roaches.


----------



## Le Wasp (Nov 3, 2011)

I feed my roach colony leftover fruit and vegetables that start to go bad.  Usually carrots and oranges.  That gives them plenty of moisture.  Also, I throw in a handful of dog food now and then for protein and other nutrients.  They've been going strong for years on just that setup, which doesn't really cost me anything extra, since I already have fruits, vegetables, and dog food lying around.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 3, 2011)

do the eat orange peels??


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 3, 2011)

hamhock 74 said:


> Veggie scraps, wash the ends, stalks, leaves etc. of fruits and vegetables you don't eat and give it to 'em, the closest thing to free food and less going to waste !


Is it alright if I feed them slightly dried up fruits and vegetables? You know, the ones that are left a day too long in the fridge and are starting to shrivel up?

---------- Post added 11-03-2011 at 11:41 PM ----------




StreetTrash said:


> Non-medicated chick starter mash as regular every day feed.  5lb bag for $5 at the local farm supply store.  Make sure it's chick mash for baby chickens, not chicken feed for adults, or laying mash.  Chick starter mash is low calcium so good for inverts.  I keep a dish in there and fill it when it's empty.  Feed veggie scraps when you have them.


I am still a tenderfoot when it comes to roach rearing. Is it alright if I feed them fruits and veggies that were previously cooked or prepared?


----------



## angrychair (Nov 3, 2011)

they eat anything.  I feed mine catfood as a filler.  Stale bread, fruit, vegetables, and Repashi Bug burger. I use the water crystal stuff for water if they aren't getting water from another source.  I have to be careful not to add too much humidity to their enclosure, the egg crates get moist and then it will get moldy. They are roaches, they will eat anything, and are pretty hard to kill.  I've had them live for weeks inside my scorpions enclosure, that has no food or water in it.  They are garbage disposals.  Do they eat...?  Yes.  Just take out any left overs they don't eat the next day so it can't mold.

I don't split up my colony, its not required.  Many do it, but meh.  I just have a heat pad undearneath.


Generally though, if feeding exclusively to T's, you want to feed low calcium.  I feed for T's and my frilled dragon and chameleon.  So they get fed healthier stuff primarily.


----------

